# Andrea Zani (1696 - 1757)



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Just 'stumbled' across him on Youtube. Pretty cool baroque, similar to Vivaldi:






It's pretty good, granted, not revolutionary, but this guy is completely obscure for some reason.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One of the joys of the Baroque is that you can stumble across a composer who is totally unknown yet quite brilliant.

Here is his Opus VI - 




Wiki gives some hints - saying that after a spell in Vienna with his patron Antonio Caldara, he returned to his native Casalmaggiore. His early works were published in Casalmaggiore but his later works were published in Vienna and even in Paris (1740), despite being resident in Casalmaggiore at the time.

One of the wiki sources -a biography of Zani - gives more detail and notes that his (unpublished) work - according to wiki "numerous manuscripts found in libraries scattered throughout Europe" - are in fact "constituting part of collections of other more famous composers such as Alberti, Sammartini, Stamiz .." This may explain why he is slightly overshadowed.

Thanks @HaydnBearstheClock it's always nice to find a new composer of Baroque (and even nicer to find another Z to go with Zipoli). :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. It was a pearl of a period. No doubt about it.


----------

